# MMIO [Locked] PL1: 130W [Clamed] PL2: 130W [Clamped] [Locked] IccMax: 255.75 and I'm *STILL* getting *POWER* Alerts.



## (00) (Mar 20, 2022)

To my *Favorite UncleWebb*:

The tittle says it all.
=============

MMIO [Locked]
PL1: 130W [Clamped] [Locked]
PL2: 130W [Clamped] [Locked]

IccMax: 255.75 A

!!! And, I'm *STILL* getting *POWER* Alerts. !!!

I think it's that MMIO one. It was always fluctuating from either PL1 or PL2 even with:  [Checked] Sync MMIO

Here's the ThrottleStop Log:


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 21, 2022)

```
DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
2022-03-20  19:13:59  40.64   99.3  100.0       0   86   1.0131   65.0   PL1
```

It looks like your computer is using an embedded controller to force a 65W PL1 power limit. This power limit is separate from the MSR and MMIO power limits so locking those two will not solve the problem. 

Read up on IMON slope. By changing this value, you can trick the CPU into reporting less power consumption compared to actual power consumption. This is the only trick I know that can be used to work around the EC power limit that you are being throttled by.


----------



## dnm_TX (Mar 21, 2022)

@unclewebb is Sync MMIO necessary when MSR is in use only? 
I interpret it as if one would like to use both so they're in sync,based on your explanation that CPU doesn't like two different sets of instructions and you also recommended
MSR as the main and preferably the only one to be used.

On a side note,i disabled the BD PROCHOT in my BIOS but what got my attention was another option: PROCHOT Response,which was disabled. Should that be enabled in order to throttle down the CPU if it gets too hot(like pass 100 °C)?
So far i didn't noticed any ill effects though. Ran the TS benchmark for 10 min(longest allowed there) and (in TS the PROCHOT is set to 97 °C) even though the temps were fine,for a brief second it went up to 97 °C,PROCHOT in the main window turned red but that's about it. No throttling occurred of any kind and the LIMIT window didn't show any either.
Some advise from you would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 21, 2022)

Sync MMIO is not necessary and should not be checked if you have checked the MMIO Lock box.



dnm_TX said:


> Should that be enabled in order to throttle down the CPU


It should probably be enabled. The only way to know if this setting is important is to try and run your CPU at 100°C. If it does not slow down at this temperature then it would be a good idea to check the PROCHOT Response option.



dnm_TX said:


> No throttling occurred


Take a screenshot when high temperature testing or better yet, turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. Some log file data makes it a lot easier to watch for any throttling. There are multiple data points that can be compared.

It is possible to disable thermal throttling. I have always avoided adding this feature to ThrottleStop to prevent any CPUs from going ka-boom.


----------



## dnm_TX (Mar 21, 2022)

Ok,so i enabled it(PROCHOT Response),set the PL1 higher(for the test) @ 90 W, apparently the power didn't go higher then 85 W and temps were fine.At the end of the test temp. went up to 95 °C and the THERMAL mark showed up in the LIMIT window(in yellow). Looks like it self correcting not to allow temps to reach 97 °C mark. Or i could be wrong. I wonder,should i even keep this enabled. With the undervolt and the power limit set at reasonable wattage i don't really think that there is a chance the CPU to overheat to be honest.
Here is a screenshot(on it i set the PL1 back to where i want it,for the test was set to 90 W. Just FYI):


----------



## (00) (Mar 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> ```
> DATE       TIME    MULTI   C0%   CKMOD  BAT_mW  TEMP    VID   POWER
> 2022-03-20  19:13:59  40.64   99.3  100.0       0   86   1.0131   65.0   PL1
> ```
> ...


I saw some EC Power Optons inside the MSI Advancared Bios. I'm going to play around with them.

Thanks  Sensei m(_ _)m


----------

